# 2008 350z Base Audio Problems



## MrFrazier (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, 

2nd post here, I own a 2008 Nissan BASE (non-bose) 350z and within the last few weeks my car has developed some Audio problems. 

Heres what happened.

My stock rear speakers (Which I know are horribly placed) stopped functioning correctly. The Drivers side rear speaker has NO audio coming out of it, and the passenger side rear speaker has severely muffled sound coming out of it. (My fade/balance is NOT the issue, I know how to adjust this correctly) So i figured the speakers must have been blown. (I have no amp, or any other mods, but stock speakers are cheap, I listen to loud music, and I listen to loud music all the time) 

So last week, I purchased some Polk Audio DXI 650's to replace my rear speakers (I also purchased these for the front doors but haven't got around to replacing them yet) and once put in, both rear speakers were 100% functional again. I was told not to blast my music on these new speakers because they had to be broken in, so I refrained from doing so, Volume NEVER exceeded 20. That day, I probably was playing music off and on for about 1-2 hours during my normal driving. 

The next morning, while on the way to work, I noticed a lack of sound behind me again. So I adjusted my balance/fade and to my surprise, The BRAND NEW Polk Audio speaker on the drivers side had NO AUDIO coming out if it (Just like the old stock speaker that I thought was blown) and the passenger side BRAND NEW Polk Audio speaker had severely muffled sound coming out of it. (Just like the old stock speaker before it) 


So here's my question. What the hell is going on? lol, is my head unit bad or what? and if it is, why would these new speakers work for a couple hours, then stop working the next day? Why would brand new speakers experience the same issues as the old stock ones?

Thanks in advance!

-mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since there is no amp between the head unit and the speakers on the base system and seperate wires from the HU to each of the rear speakers, it sounds to me like there is an internal problem with the HU. Speakers can be testing by running leads to a 9v battery; when you touch the lead to ground, the speaker will "pulse." You can also use an ohmmeter to test the wiring circuits between the HU and the rear speakers to make sure there is continuity and minimal resistance and no continuity to chassis ground. If that's all good, you have a bad HU. Options would be to send it out for repair (Google "Nissan radio repair" and you'll find places that offer that service) or an aftermarket replacement (I recommend Crutchfield.com). If you have a Navi unit, you may run into issues with an aftermarket HU. You'll also likely need a converter if you want your steering wheel controls to work with an aftermarket deck.


----------

